# Fun Day 27th May - West Yorkshire



## kathy h (May 2, 2012)

There is a doggie fun day on Sunday 27th May at Oakwell Hall Country Park, Nutter Lane, Birstall WF17 9LG. Between 11am and 3pm.
There will be lots of 'have a go' activities such as agility, fastest retrieve, hide and seek, nosework etc. The emphasis here is on *FUN* and each activity will be tailored to each dog - so it doesn't matter how well trained (or not!!) your dog is - this is the opportunity to have fun with your four-legged friend and get some ideas for how to stimulate their brain, relieve boredom and increase the bond between you!
Each activity will be £1 per go - proceeds will be split between Yorkshire Rose Dog Rescue and Iron Mountain Canine
Refreshments available


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, can i ask who the organiser is and do you have a contact number..Thanks Alison


----------



## kathy h (May 2, 2012)

Hi Alison
I am one of the organisers and my tel no is 07712675312 or you can email me [email protected]
Kathy


----------



## beanzean (May 21, 2012)

I'm going. I'm a mountaineer! (An Ironmountain supporter).


----------



## WeLoveCatsandDogs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi there! I'm co-ordinating my first fun dog show (for charity!) in Hazel Grove...would you spread the word for me? Just googling pet forums, new to all of this - could you recommend any other places I should post?
Thank you! Andrea:thumbup:

Fun Dog Show and Family Day
Sat 4th August - 11am to 4pm
Torkington Park, Hazel Grove, Stockport/
Childrens rides and games, Fire Engine, Animals from Lower Moss Wood.
Various stalls including Plants, Bric a Brac, Books, Crafts, Pet Goods, Face Painting, Toys and more.....
Dog Show Classes: (1.50 per class)
1. Best Puppy
2. Best Veteran
3. Best Long-Coated
4.Best Short-Coated
5. Handsomest Dog
6. Prettiest Bitch
7. Best Trick
8. Dog/Bitch most like to take home
9. Waggiest Tail
10. Best Rescue Bitch
All Group Winners Automatically Entered For..... Best In Show


----------

